# تصميمات بسيطة



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)

سلام ونعمة 
ازيكوا يااحلى اعضاء
بصوا انا عملت التوبيك دا عشان اليومين دول جاتلى جنونة انى عاوزة اصمم صور
يعنى مش بالمعنى انى اصمم اوى بس بجيب صور واكتب عليها حاجات بتبقى من تاليفى ساعات وساعات
زى اللى على الفيس يعنى 
انا بقى كل صورة هصممها هانزلها هنا فى التوبيك
وعاوزة رايكم فيها
رغم انى عارفة انها هتبقى فى منتهى البساطة لانى مش بعرف اعمل حاجات حلوة لانى لسة جديدة فى المهنة ^______________^​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)

ودى اول صورة
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)

والتانية اهى
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 أغسطس 2013)

حلووووووووووووووين اووووووي يا لارا 
على فكرة الكلمات على الصور معبرة و عجباني جدا 
منتظرة منك تصميمات تانية كتيييييييير 

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبة قلبي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)

ودى التالتة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (7 أغسطس 2013)

*تمام لارا *
*بس خلي الخط واضح شويه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (7 أغسطس 2013)

*Excellent work*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 أغسطس 2013)

برافو يا لارا بجد حلويين اوووي 
عجبني جدا يا قمر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## nermo nano (7 أغسطس 2013)

كلمات حلوة جدا 
بس انا عايزة منك طلب انا عاوزة اتعلم فوتوشوب لو تعرفى موقع للتعليم  ابقى قوليلى

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 أغسطس 2013)

*حلوين خالص يا حبيبتى 
ملحوظة بسيطة بس اتمنى تقبليها منى 
و طبعا مش قصدى اعدل عليكي  
الالوان بتاعة الكتابة حاولى تخليها واضحة اكتر 
او ممكن تعملى زى مستطيل شبه الشفاف كده تكتبى عليه 
زى كده *





*بس بجد اختيارك للكلام مع الصور جميل 
ربنا معاكى *​


----------



## soul & life (7 أغسطس 2013)

واضح انك متاثرة اوى بالمسلسل ده

حلووين خالص تسلم الايادى


----------



## soso a (7 أغسطس 2013)

جميل الكلمات واختيارك للصور 

بس التعليق الوحيد علشان الصوره تنطق اكتر توضيح الخط 

متاابعه لو فى مزيد ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أغسطس 2013)

بصراحة كلهم حلوين خالص تصميمك رائع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)

وياريت ياجماعة حد يقوالى ازاى اعمل مستطيل شفاف اكتب عليه
عشان انا لسة متعلمة وفى حاجات كتيرة مش عارفها
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 أغسطس 2013)

جميل الموضوع لارا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> وياريت ياجماعة حد يقوالى ازاى اعمل مستطيل شفاف اكتب عليه
> عشان انا لسة متعلمة وفى حاجات كتيرة مش عارفها
> ​


جملة واقعيةربنا يقويكي ويزيدك:ura1:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## يوليوس44 (7 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>



  جميلة يارلا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أغسطس 2013)

حلوة كلالجمل بتكتبيها من القلب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


انا بشكركعلى الاحساس المرهف فى الكتابة والتقييم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (7 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


 


​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

جميل يا لارا والكلمات حلوه كتير 

ياريت كان عندى البرنامج على الجهاز كنت صورتلك الخطوات 

 ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

جميله اوي الفكره يالولي
انا ماليش في موضوع التصاميم ده
بس علشان خاطر عيونك هحاول​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


اكترغيظ لما يكنل عليك حد الصورة معبرة خالص على الجملة   هايلللللللللللللللل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


اشاعر ميعرفش يعبر اكتر من كدة وكمان لو فية مخرج مش هايقدر يطلع الصورة مع الكلام دة برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## *koki* (8 أغسطس 2013)

حلو حلو شكلك موهوب
؛)


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

برافوووووووووووووو يا لارا
واي مساعدة تحتاجيها
بالمصري (رقبتي سدادة)
هههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


احساس بالوحدة والضعف والانكسار صورة معبرة عن كدةبصراحة  مش مجاملة احساس قوي ومرهف ر بنا يبارك ما تفعلينة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


كويسة -زكريات مؤلمة لاكن يجب الانتصار عليها زي ماعمل يوسف مع اخوتة وفرعون :66:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


لازم يتعملة دليت من حياتي حتى لو كان اخوي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


معبرة عن الاندهاش والحيرة جميلة اوي يا فنانة:new4:


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


شو ها الرومانسية
ههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


ياةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة            كم هو رائع استجابة الاحساس بالمشاعر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

تمااااااااااااااااذ


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

تقدم سريع لارا 

ممتاز ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


*تماااااام كده يا جميل :66:
فتحى لون الكتابة بقى :act23::smile01 هههههههههههه
غلسة انا اه بس براحتى :ura1:
شطورة يا لارا تسلم ايدك 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


انكسار وخيبة امل وحزن على نفسى مش علي الدنيا


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2013)

استمري يا لارا 
فالتقدم هو مثابرة على الموضوع
وحضرتك مثابرة من الطراز الاول
الاستمرر يجيب النتائج


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (8 أغسطس 2013)

شوفي يا لارا انا ممكن اركب السوبر جت
واروح الساحل الشمالي او مارينا او ماراقيا
وممكن اركب الطيارة واروح اسكندرية او اسيوط
لسة ما فهمتيش قصدي!
طب شوفي 
المعني والتأثير الناجم عن تصميمك هو المهم والهدف
مش جودة ودقة الوسيلة
بس المثل بيقول زيادة الخير خيرين
والبحر يحب الزيادة
وانتي سمكة من ضمن وقة الاسماك ههه اقصد مجموعة
الاسماك اللي بشوفها عايمة تحت بند المتواجدون الان
في المنتدي

يعني مثلا صورة غادة عبد الرازق اي تعبير جمبها وخلاص
انما صورة ملفك السابق السابقة او صورة توقيعك الاولانية
هي اللي مش خسارة فيها التعب وانشاء الله الكتابة بالدهب

عشتي في كنف يسوع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


الله روعة يا لارا:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

بصي يايويو انا اول مره اجيب صورة واكتب عليها
صح كدا *:*@




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)

طيب برصي دي



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بصي يايويو انا اول مره اجيب صورة واكتب عليها
> صح كدا *:*@
> 
> 
> ...


رائعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


ههههههههههههههههههههه حلة خالص خالص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

هي الدنيا كدة ماتديش مظلوم


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 أغسطس 2013)

وااااااااااااااو واااااااااااااو يويو
تسلم ايديك 
التصميم والكلمات عجبوني كلهم 
تقيمم واحد حببتي مش هيكفي
رووعه ياقلبي
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أغسطس 2013)

لاااارتي انتي ظالمة ملووكة معاكي 
فين صورو اللي عليها كلماتك الحلوة
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (9 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


 



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ​


لية الصورة بتقول ان ليها اكثر من ثلاث ساعات بيقولها نكت عن الحاج مر سي والكرس المكسور وهي بتحك وعايزة تعرف باقى الحكايةهههههههههههه:smil16:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أغسطس 2013)

برافوا عليك تصميمات حلوة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

احساس بريشة فنان منظم مع الصورة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>



ههههههههههههههههههه

لغه العيوووووون 

بس حرام عليكى كنت اختارتى صوره احلى من ديه 
مبراقه خالص يا لارا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

*مش بقولك متأثرة جامد بالمسلسلات انتى

تصميمات روعة كلها احساس*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## *koki* (11 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>



اعجبنى :t25:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


*عجبتنى اوى دى 
الله ينور يا برنس
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


* مسلسلى المفضل ده 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أغسطس 2013)

*koki* قال:


> اعجبنى :t25:



هايلة خالص خالص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أغسطس 2013)

صح كدة خلي الفرح يهل علينا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يباركك وتملائى المنتدي تصاميم وحلوة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


 المشاعر لن تموت بل تغلي بكتمان 
تاكل الافكار
تدمع العيون 
تحرق الفؤاد
الوداع قاتل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


لا مش بكرهم برضة متضايق منهم وسدو نفسي عن كل حاجة مش الا كل بس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


الحمد للة ----------------
وكفى المؤمنين شر القتال


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أغسطس 2013)

*الله ينور يا جميل*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


والله زين ها الموقف اللي ببيع مانشرية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

حلووووووووووووين يايويو بجد
كلهم
تسلم ايديك حببتي
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2013)

:286:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (20 أغسطس 2013)

جـــامديـن جــدي ^_^
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> [/QUO
> TE]يادي الكسوف حلوة خالص اافكارك يا لارا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>


تخيلي اني متوقع انك تشبهيها بدرجة كبيرة 
مع كل احترامى وتقديري لموهبتك المليئة بالاحساس والمشاعر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

*حلوين ولا تؤتؤ ؟ :t31:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2013)

بجد حلوة اوي بتاعتة الموبايل
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2013)

كلام مركب في مكانة علي الموقف استمري
وهتنجحي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## soso a (29 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


>



ما تعرفيش فى الصوره مين بيحضن مين 

بجد لروعه الكلمات واختيار الصوره المرفقه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

حلوة 
الناس اللي بتضحك علشان متعيطش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

*صح في ناس تاخد بس 
الله عليكى يا شاعرة باحساس الي بياخد كل حاجة 
وميديش حد غير الم
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 أغسطس 2013)

*جميل جداً يا لارا 

استمرى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوين اوى اوى اوى اوى يا لايا
انا بحب اوى التصاميم دى
وانتى تصاميمك حلوه اوى
كملى حبيبتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوه اوى دى
والكلام معبر جداً


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (9 سبتمبر 2013)

حلوه يا لارا
وفعلاً السكوت صعب اوى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

تصميمات روعة بجد 
بس يا خسارة 
التعبير دايما حزين 
يعني اعماق الفنان في شوية حزن والم 
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*ممكن أطلب تصميم ليا بس تكون صورة طبيعية لأني بمووووت بالطبيعة..*

*إذا سمحتم*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> *ممكن أطلب تصميم ليا بس تكون صورة طبيعية لأني بمووووت بالطبيعة..*
> 
> *إذا سمحتم*​


*تحت امرك اختنا الحبيبة 
انتى عاوزة تصميمات عن الطبيعة
اوكى هبعتلك على رسايل الزوار 
شوية تصميمات عن الطبيعة
وتختارى التصميم اللى يعجبك
وتحطيها فى التوقيع الخاص بك*


----------



## نجمة الثريا (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *تحت امرك اختنا الحبيبة *
> *انتى عاوزة تصميمات عن الطبيعة*
> *اوكى هبعتلك على رسايل الزوار *
> *شوية تصميمات عن الطبيعة*
> ...


 
شكرا شكرا شكرا

بس يارب ما كنت غلبتك ..


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> شكرا شكرا شكرا
> 
> بس يارب ما كنت غلبتك ..


*نو نو نو 
 لا تشكرينى انتى اختنا وسط بيتك التانى
ويهمنى انك تكونى مبسوطة ومرتاحة وسطينا
وجارى ارسال التصميمات على رسايل الزوار
*


----------



## نجمة الثريا (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *نو نو نو *
> * لا تشكرينى انتى اختنا وسط بيتك التانى*
> *ويهمنى انك تكونى مبسوطة ومرتاحة وسطينا*
> *وجارى ارسال التصميمات على رسايل الزوار*


 
بجد شـــــــــــــــــكرا...


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> بجد شـــــــــــــــــكرا...


:smile02*العفو اختى الحبيبة انتى نورتى*


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*سمير انت مقتبس الصور دى ولا مصممها ؟
*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *سمير انت مقتبس الصور دى ولا مصممها ؟
> *​


*ساعات دى وساعات دى
الاتنين*


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*هكذا بعض البشر رداء حمل واخلاق تعلب
*


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

كيف بدي أقيييم؟؟​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

​

لا أجد من يمسح دمعي!! ​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> كيف بدي أقيييم؟؟​


*هتلاقى جنب لمبة لونها اخضر ناحية اليمين
كدا علامة يد وفيها صباع مرفوع
لفوق دوسى عليها واكتبى الكلام اللى 
عاوزة تقوليلة 
واضغطى انتر بس كدا*


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (3 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هتلاقى جنب لمبة لونها اخضر ناحية اليمين*
> *كدا علامة يد وفيها صباع مرفوع*
> *لفوق دوسى عليها واكتبى الكلام اللى *
> *عاوزة تقوليلة *
> *واضغطى انتر بس كدا*


 
شفتها بس الصباح المرفوع ما بتيجي إلا في ردي أما ردود غيري تيجي اليد إلي صباعها لتحت فقط​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> شفتها بس الصباح المرفوع ما بتيجي إلا في ردي أما ردود غيري تيجي اليد إلي صباعها لتحت فقط​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 

مين قال إن الناس الطيبه خلصو... بالعكس ...

كون إنت طيب بلاقي الناس بتعاملك بطيبتك ...
وكون إنت كنت إنسان مش كويس بتعاملك الناس متل مابتعاملهم...

يعني الخلاصة... 
عامل الناس متل مابتحب يعاملوك​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> مين قال إن الناس الطيبه خلصو... بالعكس ...
> 
> كون إنت طيب بلاقي الناس بتعاملك بطيبتك ...
> وكون إنت كنت إنسان مش كويس بتعاملك الناس متل مابتعاملهم...
> ...


*عادى اختى نهتهم فيتكبرون علينا 
عشان نحن طيبون معاهم*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

صراحة في ناس كتير لو تعاملهم بالطيبة يعتبروك أهبل بالمعنى الصريح.. 

وأنا جربتها .. 

وفي مقولة بطابق تعاملنا مع الناس 
(إن لم تكن ذئبًا أكلتك الذئابُ) ...

بس في نفس الوقت أنا جربت الإثنين .. لقيت في ناس بتحب تعاملهم بالطيبة

وفي ناس لازم تعاملهم كإنك ذئب حتى ما يحسو إنا ضعفاء​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> صراحة في ناس كتير لو تعاملهم بالطيبة يعتبروك أهبل بالمعنى الصريح..
> 
> وأنا جربتها ..
> 
> ...


*بالظبط كدا اديكى قولتى احساسى اللى انا حاسس بة بجد
وبيحصل معايا فعلان*


----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمد لله وصلت الفكرة .. أشـــكرك​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> الحمد لله وصلت الفكرة .. أشـــكرك​


*لا عليكى ياختى اكملى معى الموضوع بالصور المعبرة
للموضوع*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

​

أعجبتني​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 



صدقت ... 
وراح نقابل الذهب والماس ...


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

نجمة الثريا قال:


> صدقت ...
> وراح نقابل الذهب والماس ...


*صح جدااااااا
وانا قبلت فعلان
ناس من النوعية دى*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*
الحزن
 سعادة بلا شفتين ...
 أن تقوم بإسعاد من حولك ولا تجد من يُسعدك ...
 أن تلتقي في زحمة العمر بـ ( ؟؟؟ ) ...
 وتنسج معه أجمل حكاية حب ...
 تعيش تفاصيلها وطقوسها ... وتحلمُ بغدٍ أفضل ...
 ثم تنتهي الحكاية بمأساه ...
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

إسعاد الناس في هذه الحياة حي بحد ذاتها سعادة ... 

فعندما نهتم بإسعاد من حولنا نكون وقتها سعداء لأن سعادتنا من سعادتهم ... ​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*اصعب شىء فى الدنيا أن تجبر على الفراق و البعد وأن توضع ما بين كرامتك و حبك*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*عندما تكذب وتقول انك بخير امام الملايين هم سيصدقونك فقط"الا شخص واحد وصل حزنك له قبل منك"
*


----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 أكتوبر 2013)

^^

كلام جمييييييل ,, في الصميم​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ماأصعب أن تبكي بلا… دموع…..وما أصعـــــب..أن تذهب بلا رجوع

 وماصعب أن تشعر بالضيق….وكأن المكان من حولك … يضــــــيق

 مااصعب ان تتكــلم بلا صـــــوت

 ان تحيــى كى تنتــظر المــــــوت

 مااصعب ان تشــــعر بالســـــــأم

 فتــرى كل من حــــولك عــــــدم

 ويسودك احســـــــاس النـــــــدم

 على إثــم لا تعرفه …. وذنب لم تقترفه

 ما اصعب ان تشـــــعربالحــزن العميـق

 وكأنه كامـنٌ فى داخــلك ألـــم عريــــق

 تستـــكمل وحــدك الطــريــق

 بلا هـــــدفٍ… بلا شــريكٍ… بلا رفيــقٍ

 وتصيــر انــت و الحزن و النـدم فريــق

 و تـــجد وجـــهك بين الدمــــوع غريـق

 و يتحــول الأمــل البــاقى الى…. بريـق

 مااصعب ان تعـــيش داخــل نفـــسك وحيـد

 بلا صديــــقِ… بلا رفيـــــقِ… بلا حبيـــبِ

 تشـــــعر ان الفــــرح بعـــــيد

 تعانى من جــــرح…لا يطــيب

 جـــرح عمـيق.. جـــرح عنـيد

 جـــرح لا يـــداويــه طبيـــب

 مااصعب ان تــرى النـــور ظـــلام

 مااصعب ان تـــرى السعادة اوهـام

 وانت وحيــد حـــيران

 من …. لاحب يستمر …. ولا آهات تدوم

 ومهما يطول الزمن …. لاحب يستمر …. ولا آهات تدوم
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*اكتشفت  ان كل الابواب مغلقة وأن الرجاء لا أمل فيه وأن من أحببت يوماً أغلق  مفاتيح قلبه والقاها في سراديب النسيان... هنا فقط اقول لك إن كرامتك أهم  كثيراً من قلبك الجريح حتى وإن غطت دماؤه سماء هذا الكون الفسيح فلن يفيدك  أن تنادي حبيباً لا يسمعك، وأن تسكن بيتاً لم يعد يعرفك أحد فيه، وأن تعيش  على ذكرى انسان فرط فيك بلا سبب، في الحب لا تفرط فيمن يشتريك... ولا تشتري  من باعك ولا تحزن عليه
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*جلست  يوماً وحيداً تحاول ان تجمع حولك ظلال ايام جميلة عشتها مع من تحب، اترك  بعيداً كل مشاعر الالم والوحشة التي فرقت بينكما حاول ان تجمع في دفاتر  اوراقك كل الكلمات الجميلة التي سمعتها ممن تحب، وكل الكلمات الصادقة التي  قلتها لمن تحب.
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*إشتقت لحديثنا ..
 لــ "صوتك" ..

 اشتقت لـ "جنونك"
 و لـ كلمة أحبـــــــك ..
 ... ... ...
 اشتقت لـ كل شيء
 ترتكبه لتثير غضبي فقط ..

 وتطلق ضحكتك في الهواء
 ثم تلمع عيناك بـ "براءة" ..

 وتقول : آخر مرة ! ..

 وأبتسم لك رغما عني ..
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*من السهل جدا ان يضحى الشاب من اجل فتاه ........ ولكن من الصعب ان تجد فتاه تستحق التضحيه ................................... لا تحزن ان خانتك فتاة ........................ فهى كالطير يشرب من كل قناه
*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*رأيت العين تبڪي فسألتها ياعين لما البڪاء؟ ؟ ؟
 ؟
 ؟
 ...؟

 ... ... ... على صديق ....!!!!...فقالت:لا ،،،،،،
 ؟
 ؟
 ؟
 فقلت:على حبيب ...!!!.. فقالت:لا...،،،،
 ؟
 ؟
 ؟
 فقلت:ياعين اجيبيني فالدمع أوشڪ على الأنتهاء،،،،،
 ؟
 ؟
 ؟
 ......فقالت:أبڪي على زمان قل فيه الأوفياء والأصدقاء....
 وحتى الأحبـــــاء،،،،، وأصبح الڪذب والغدر اساسا للبقاء





*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياسمير التوبيك عشان الصور اللى انت تتصممها باايدك
مش عشان الكلام اللى بيبقى ع الفيس
*​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *ياسمير التوبيك عشان الصور اللى انت تتصممها باايدك
> مش عشان الكلام اللى بيبقى ع الفيس
> *​


*مش تقوليلى كدا من الاول 
وانامش واخد بالى*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------

